# LEEK meet Sun 21st Oct ,3pm Curry + 6pm Bluewater



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

.............................







......................
As usual guy's another meet for Sunday 21st Oct.
If your up for it a curry first at 3pm  then onto bluewater for 6pm ,then onto the Wharf pub for around 6:45pm
Once again we are going to have a curry at 3pm ish at the local curry house Cliffe Spice.
It's Â£8.95 eat as much as you like , and you order it from the menu! 










.........................







..................























Pub 'the Wharf' http://www.shepherd-neame.co.uk/pubs/pubs.php?020890

Directions to pub if running late that day http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?pc=DA26QE

Note to all newbies: 
New to the forum?Never been to a meet before? or just in the area? Now's the time to go to your first meet. 
Nobody expects you to know the ins and outs of a TT or any Audi.They just like you to turn up and have a laugh.
Theres plenty of people to ask questions and they are all happy to answer.
So come on guys and girls meet us for a couple of drinks or even something to eat.
Let me know if your up for it and ill make a list as before!! or just stay at home and watch songs of praise  

Forum members attending Cliffe Spice 3pm: 
1. Hornster
2. renton72
3. RayRush1
4. BAMTT 
5. Donners
6. Nem, Julie 
7. Shane

Forum members attending Bluewater at 6pm: 

1. Hornster
2. renton72
3. RayRush1
4. BAMTT (poss)
5. Donners
6. Nando
7. dazza66
8. D0C
9. Nem
10. shane
11. a18eem


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Been waiting for this post.

I'll be up for the curry and pub, 300 mile round trip and all.

I'll hopefully have some more with me, but I'll put a post up and see what response I get.

Nick


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nem said:


> Been waiting for this post.
> 
> I'll be up for the curry and pub, 300 mile round trip and all.
> 
> ...


Yeah sorry it took a while mate,had so much going on the last couple of months and the one coming.Birthdays,visitors from New zealand and of course my motorbike test etc 8) :lol: :wink: done the theory and CBT now got the three day course and test for 29/30/31st Oct!! :? :wink:

Would be good to see you all again 

John


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Stick me down for both please John.

Ive missed the curry!!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> Stick me down for both please John.
> 
> Ive missed the curry!!


ok chrissy boy your on the list mate :wink:

Bring on the vindaloo!!!


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi John,

yeah put me down for the curry, haven't had one for quite a while.

Seems like an age since I see everyone last!! 

Cheers

Ray.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

RayRush1 said:


> Hi John,
> 
> yeah put me down for the curry, haven't had one for quite a while.
> 
> ...


Ok mate! Better catch up then mate by having a Phal!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

If I knew what it was i might!!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

RayRush1 said:


> If I knew what it was i might!!


Vindaloo x2!! :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Bollocks i said i would go to the other kent meet, may be i could do 2 in a day :?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Bollocks i said i would go to the other kent meet, may be i could do 2 in a day :?


Bugger i didnt see that one :?

Anyway that ones quite a way for some of the essex boys, so not stepping on anyones toes etc.

I see it starts at 10:45 so you could do both! and maybe bring some of them back with you eh??  :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Bollocks i said i would go to the other kent meet, may be i could do 2 in a day :?
> ...


I'm not missing the curry :wink: I'll be there one way or another


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Ive not had one for months :? ..So i guess i'll get one delivered to work tonight just to warm up for it!


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Ooooh, a meet! I'm in!

Haven't had a curry in ages! Hopefully I can make it for both this time.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> Ooooh, a meet! I'm in!
> 
> Haven't had a curry in ages! Hopefully I can make it for both this time.


Hows married life then.... :roll: if i had a pound for every time i hear that :lol:

your on the list buddy :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Donners said:
> 
> 
> > Ooooh, a meet! I'm in!
> ...


Talking of married life its our 10th soon, At some point would you be able to Give my mine and my Mrs's rings a good going over  :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

Add me to the bluewater list please. I will try to make the curry too, but perhaps I can let you know nearer the time. 

dave


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Donners said:
> ...


It'll be a pleasure  :lol: :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

dave_uk said:


> Add me to the bluewater list please. I will try to make the curry too, but perhaps I can let you know nearer the time.
> 
> dave


Ok Dave your on the list mate :wink:

John


----------



## D0C (Sep 24, 2007)

can you put my name on the list for bluewater at 6pm thanks


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

D0C said:


> can you put my name on the list for bluewater at 6pm thanks


no problem DOC look forward to meeting you! :wink:

Are you a Dr by the way,ive got a rash!  :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> D0C said:
> 
> 
> > can you put my name on the list for bluewater at 6pm thanks
> ...


Well if you will play with other peoples rings :wink: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > D0C said:
> ...


Sssshhhh only yours and chris's so far big boy :-* :lol: :wink:


----------



## D0C (Sep 24, 2007)

lol what kinda rash ? is it at your privates lol. haha, yeah im a Doc


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

D0C said:


> lol what kinda rash ? is it at your privates lol. haha, yeah im a Doc


Its clearing up just fine ,nothing a bit of E45 wont sort out :wink:


----------



## D0C (Sep 24, 2007)

Doe still look like that ? and did you come into contact with anythign which may have caused it ? or did it just come up like that ?

looks heavy btw


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thehornster said:


> D0C said:
> 
> 
> > lol what kinda rash ? is it at your privates lol. haha, yeah im a Doc
> ...


Nicely shaved legs you have their John :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > D0C said:
> ...


 Thanks Paul :-* :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

D0C said:


> Doe still look like that ? and did you come into contact with anythign which may have caused it ? or did it just come up like that ?
> 
> looks heavy btw


Not me really :wink: Thats actually a poison ivy rash!!  Nasty eh!


----------



## RichTT3 (Sep 30, 2007)

Cheers for the info John

Unfortunately I canâ€™t make the 21st, but now I know where to look for the upcoming meets I will keep my eyes pealed for the next one!

Any idea how i get my TTOC signature picture to apper on my posts? 8)


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

RichTT3 said:


> Cheers for the info John
> 
> Unfortunately I canâ€™t make the 21st, but now I know where to look for the upcoming meets I will keep my eyes pealed for the next one!
> 
> Any idea how i get my TTOC signature picture to apper on my posts? 8)


Have a look in your profile i think thers a box to put the code in.

Hopefully see you at the next one :wink:

Im in mexico at the mo so can only reply when i get a chance guys

Right another pina colada me thinks!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> RichTT3 said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers for the info John
> ...


Is that where you got the rash :-|


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > RichTT3 said:
> ...


  :lol: :wink:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Was just putting together a theatre program and the producer sent me this to put in it! I didn't realise John had a night job as a Meat Loaf tribute!


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Donners said:


> Was just putting together a theatre program and the producer sent me this to put in it! I didn't realise John had a night job as a Meat Loaf tribute!


That's not him - too much hair  :wink:

I'll be there for the Bluey part of the day

Donners - is that your dog? lets have some details and photos


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Nando said:


> Donners - is that your dog? lets have some details and photos


Anthony,

Lisa has seen Eddie, can you send me some more photos of him please. Ill pm my email address.

She wants one now.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Bunch of pervs youve all got into that beastyality while ive been away! :lol: :wink:

Right back to the bar! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Yeah, thats our Eddie but we call him "The bear"
An English Bulldog with some good breeding behind him, I've always been a fan of them, such great character and so incredibly loyal.
These pics are from when he was a few months old, he's a year now and weighs over 4 stone!

















Just took these ones


















Taught him to high five!


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

you've got to bring him along some time

they always look grumpy and lazy - are they?

loving the high 5 :lol:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Haha, yeah, they have a reputation for being lazy but they are actually very energetic! He can out do my mums Jack Russell for stamina.

I think they look grumpy coz they have they're droopy mouth but they are very happy and full of character.
He follows his Daddy around all day wanting hugs!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

John i will deffo be there for both


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> John i will deffo be there for both


Ok mate see you there.

Just sitting in my hotel lobby waiting to be picked up :?

Adios Mexico 

See you all soon


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > John i will deffo be there for both
> ...


Unlucky sounds rubbish :wink:

Chris is your ST run in now :?: :twisted:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Chris is your ST run in now :?: :twisted:


500 miles on the clock now, so not yet (book says 1000). Im sure it wont mind a little hard driving as long as its not sustained. :wink:

Better make sure i refuel befor i get there, only getting 22mpg, and thats taking it easy!

Welcome back to the UK John, looking forward to hearing about the holiday.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

So far looking like 3 of us are coming down, Me, Julie and Shane. Will be for the curry and meet.

Nick


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

renton72 said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Chris is your ST run in now :?: :twisted:
> ...


Don't worry mate, I'm on first name terms with most of th Shell petrol station owner in the S.E, just tell em Tony sent ya :lol:


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi All,

Probably going to give this meet a miss as I have a very important date with ITV and Lewis Hamilton    Unless someone has a good idea where we can watch the race, I think the race starts at 5.00pm so it should finish about 6.30?

dave


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

dave_uk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Probably going to give this meet a miss as I have a very important date with ITV and Lewis Hamilton    Unless someone has a good idea where we can watch the race, I think the race starts at 5.00pm so it should finish about 6.30?
> 
> dave


Your living room :idea: :?:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nem said:


> So far looking like 3 of us are coming down, Me, Julie and Shane. Will be for the curry and meet.
> 
> Nick


Ok Nick :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Chris is your ST run in now :?: :twisted:
> ...


Cheers Chris

The highlight had to be the speed boat tour! 8) :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

We got a postcode for the curry place please?

Nick


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nem said:


> We got a postcode for the curry place please?
> 
> Nick


There ya go mate :wink: 
Cliffe Spice 
17 Parkside Rochester,
Cliffe Woods, 
ME3 8HX, 
01634 222231


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Forgot to show you all my new toy!  8)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

thehornster said:


> Forgot to show you all my new toy!  8)
> 
> Snip...


Can you actually get your leg over that?



Nick


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Apparently it was judged the most beautiful bike in the world 2007 ! does Mr Kawasaki know your riding it :wink: :lol:

Get some good leathers John, you'll frighten the sh1t out of us if you turn up in these on that bike


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nem said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Forgot to show you all my new toy!  8)
> ...


Erm yes.....just about  :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Apparently it was judged the most beautiful bike in the world 2007 ! does Mr Kawasaki know your riding it :wink: :lol:
> 
> Get some good leathers John, you'll frighten the sh1t out of us if you turn up in these on that bike


Has danielle been giving you pics of me again  :lol:

O yeah can you bring that thing ken left behind at yours please Tony?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> O yeah can you bring that thing ken left behind at yours please Tony?


Just put in in my car so i don't forget

Tandoori mixed grill here we come


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > O yeah can you bring that thing ken left behind at yours please Tony?
> ...


Thats two grills then....


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Right everyone still ok for the Curry???  8 of us

Donners you still ok???

Forum members attending Cliffe Spice 3pm: 
1. Hornster 
2. renton72 
3. RayRush1 
4. BAMTT 
5. Donners 
6. Nem, Julie 
7. Shane

Forum members attending Bluewater at 6pm:

1. Hornster 
2. renton72 
3. RayRush1 
4. BAMTT (poss) 
5. Donners 
6. Nando 
7. dazza66 
8. D0C


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Right its booked 8 people for 3pm! :wink:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi all,
sorry I haven't been on here for a while... my extension has started and I have been busy with that. I may just turn up at Bluey later with the usual bag of goodies.
Welcome back John and nice to see your new toy...so how big is your helmet !! :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> Hi all,
> sorry I haven't been on here for a while... my extension has started and I have been busy with that. I may just turn up at Bluey later with the usual bag of goodies.
> Welcome back John and nice to see your new toy...so how big is your helmet !! :lol:


Cheers Arif ,i was thinking something along the lines of this!


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

sorry guys, something has come up and I can't make it today 

Enjoy the mixed grill and hopefully will be able to make the next one.

Cheers

Ray.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

RayRush1 said:


> sorry guys, something has come up and I can't make it today
> 
> Enjoy the mixed grill and hopefully will be able to make the next one.
> 
> ...


Ok Ray see ya mext time mate :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

thanks again for a great meet guys! 8)

A special thanks for Nick & Julie making the long trek down again :wink: 
Hope you enjoyed the curry....and the company of course 

Nice car Chris!! 8)

See you all next month 

o yeah my cousin http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1162884/
But as i said loads missing.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Next one guys :wink: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 20#1070520


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Good to see y'all again, nice car Chris really liked it, way better than the Golf GTI and VXR IMO felt special especially the sound 8)

Good to see you again Nick and Julie, hope the passenger ride was ok :twisted:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Jon - thanks for organising 

Good to see you all


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Just got back!! Made it down and back on one tank of fuel too, beat that Mr V-Power  The passenger ride was pretty cool indeed, quite a beast mate!

Was good to come down again, might try again a bit sooner this time see as we both enjoyed it so much.

Just having a quick look at the video of the curry - bluewater - pub run now. Will get it up on youtube sometime for you to have a look at.

Cheers!

Nick (and Julie)


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nem said:


> Just got back!! Made it down and back on one tank of fuel too, beat that Mr V-Power  The passenger ride was pretty cool indeed, quite a beast mate!
> 
> Was good to come down again, might try again a bit sooner this time see as we both enjoyed it so much.
> 
> ...


He only dreams of using one tank of fuel on a journey like that! :lol:

Take care Nick see you again soon mate!

John


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

thehornster said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back!! Made it down and back on one tank of fuel too, beat that Mr V-Power  The passenger ride was pretty cool indeed, quite a beast mate!
> ...


I managed to use over half a tank there and back (only 90 miles)  
Someone asked me how far I got to a tank in mine, got 200 this time round! But usually better without the bluey blasts!

Great meet though!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Nem said:
> ...


I get around 280,i wonder how many chris gets in his Smart car?? from Â£50 that is,as its probably only Â£12.50 to fill up


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

thehornster said:


> I get around 280,i wonder how many chris gets in his Smart car?? from Â£50 that is,as its probably only Â£12.50 to fill up


About 650 miles from Â£50.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > I get around 280,i wonder how many chris gets in his Smart car?? from Â£50 that is,as its probably only Â£12.50 to fill up
> ...


   ....


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Any more its very quiet round here! :lol:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=100068


----------

